# Welchen Treiber?



## Guest (14. Jul 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine MySQL 5 Datenbank mit Hibernate ansprechen. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, welchen Treiber ich nehmen soll?
Auf Wikipedia steht was von 4 Typen:



> There are commercial and free drivers available for most relational database servers. These drivers fall into one of the following types:
> 
> Type 1, the JDBC-ODBC bridge
> Type 2, the Native-API driver
> ...



gibts da konkrete Vor oder Nachteile? Bzw welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Ich hab mir jetzt diesen von der MySQL Homepage herunter geladen http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/5.0.html Ist der in Ordnung? Type 4 laut readme...

Danke für eure Tipps!




> Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht 'Welchen JDBC Treiber für mysql 5?' sein !


???


----------



## Gast (14. Jul 2008)

eine Frage hätt ich noch zusätzlich:
kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den standard tabellen typ von mysql umstellen kann? hibernate legt mir immer myisam tabellen an, eh klar ist ja der standard typ, ich brauch aber innodb tabellen.
in der my.cnf finde ich nichts


----------



## Siassei (14. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

schon mal gegoogelt? Java ist eine Insel dürfte dir deine Fragen beantworten.

In der Regel ist der JDBC-Treiber die beste Wahl in Java :wink:


----------



## Siassei (14. Jul 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eine Frage hätt ich noch zusätzlich:
> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den standard tabellen typ von mysql umstellen kann? hibernate legt mir immer myisam tabellen an, eh klar ist ja der standard typ, ich brauch aber innodb tabellen.
> in der my.cnf finde ich nichts


 :noe: Der Or-Mapper ist dazu dar, dir diese Arbeit abzunehmen -> du musst Hibernate sagen, welchen Tabellentype er standartmäßig anlegt.

Stichwort: org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLInnoDBDialect
Konfiguration


----------

